
The First Wearable Hydration Monitor - Gys
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/lactate-threshold/lvl-the-first-wearable-hydration-monitor
======
Gys
'...developing a revolutionary red light technology (actually near infrared
light) that for the first time ever [we] can measure dehydration...'

Measuring body hydration real time. Can anyone confirm this is at least
theoretically possible ?

------
SixSigma
I use my tongue.

